# What is the difference between US and Canadian smokes?



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Does it speak?

Some of the Kidde smokes I've been installing talking in both english and french.

Damn it's annoying.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, the alarm speaks.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Fire, Feu...beep beep beep beep...Carbon monoxide, monoxide de carbon...


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you're right when you say it has to do with the horn tone (i.e. temporal).

Why not just try both codes out, and test?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

BigReggie said:


> I think you're right when you say it has to do with the horn tone (i.e. temporal).
> 
> Why not just try both codes out, and test?


Our stuff is temporal here as well.

I would bet it has everything to do with the English/French. Do US alarms speak French?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

They both smell terrible and cause cancer. Not much diff there. :laughing:


----------

